# Compensation question



## bradfo69 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all!

Found this site by accident and look forward to perusing and joining in. I've been involved in catering and country club management for about 16 years. About a week ago, the catering firm I've worked for part time for 7 years asked me, as a result of an emergency, to step in and run our new banquet and conference center. It's a brand new (7 weeks) state of the art setup that seats 675 at rounds and up to 1338 for standing or performance events. I've done basically everything both front and back of the house, ala carte upscale restaurants as well as corporate and traditional catering and have lots of experiences to draw from. 

This is an (Italian) family owned catering firm that's been in operation since 1936. Great people who are active, involved and well respected in the community. We have three halls in the Delaware Valley, this being the newest and largest. There is no one else in this position at the other two halls. The family deals with them on their own. In the blindingly fast transition into this, we've never sat to discuss my compensation and I've been there a week and half. Any insight into what the position of sales manager combined with general manager's compensation should be would be appreciated. They've always been generous with me so I'm not worried but I'd like to see what the industry pays. 

Thanks!


----------



## fel3232 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,

what is the amount of $$$ they do as an average for the past 3 years?


----------



## bradfo69 (Jul 19, 2008)

I honestly don't know figures for the last three years due to a lot of factors. On the whole, it's in the millions but that's drawing from "take out" catering, (out of their shop plus an ala carte restaurant they recently sold.) Corporate delivery stuff. The "on premise" events at any location (halls, house jobs, parks, museums). Plus their two exclusive halls, one of which is also brand new, like this venue. 

Hypothetically speaking, say this place were to generate 2 million in sales per year. What would be your recomendation based on that?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

$40k/yr plus 2-3% of total sales.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

The market in Chicago could be up to the mid $80s.

Ask for a base that you can live with, and then ask for the benefits and incentives that will make you happy to be there. Base the incentives on the factors you directly control - sales, margin, profitability. Plan to live, though on your salary alone, as if no incentive comp would be paid.

Also, plan for an assistant. You may want to have a great #2 who can help you grow the business. What is the comapny's budget for that person?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Based on what you are saying, these people are grossing at least 2 to 3 million per year.
If you are running a place that is fairly busy and get feed 675 in 1 seating and are responsible for everything. You will work morning till night, holidays etc. I would ask for a minimum of $60,000.00 and after 1 year 1% of sales. This is not alot considering the hours you put in will equal 2 regular jobs.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Like Ed said $60,000 is almost reasonable. Having been in that same situation, in your mind after a few months 60 will feel like 10 and you will probably be wishing it was $88+. I hope you have a fantastic #2 man. If not I suggest to have a coach put in your office and strap in., LOL :lol:..That job sounds like it could go either way, it sounds like its one of those busy, crazy fun jobs that can keep you interested everyday. OR . It could be one of those jobs you say what the fk did I just get myself into..I think if you have a great staff it will be a great job, if not get a coach kid.:crazy:. on a good you probably hire the staff.

This is just a suggestion based on 17+ yrs exp., don't hire all your friends.

Good luck and remember its not all about money, if you enjoy what you do.


----------

